# laparoscopy converted to laparotomy



## cannspurr (Mar 4, 2009)

3-4-08 please help with procedure coding.
  attempted laparoscopy converted to laparotomy with lysis of extensive abdominal/pelvic adhesions, rso, excision of left fallopian hydadid cyst of morgagni.
would you be able to code each procedure or are they all included with the rso??


----------



## sjackson (May 6, 2009)

*laparoscopy to laparotomy*

Bill the Laparotomy as primary and the laparoscopy with a -53 and -51 on it.  Be assured that the carrier will want to bundle the codes.  Check to make sure that their is not a CCI edit on them 1st. (some carriers prefer to use -59 as apposed to -51.)

You could also add -22 to primary procedure and add money.  Send op notes to justify.


----------



## aguelfi (May 8, 2009)

My understanding is that you can only bill for the laparotomy, but you need to use V64.41 to describe the conversion.


----------



## Charlotte Kay (May 9, 2009)

I agree with abenson...Its my understanding you lose the laparoscopy procedure and only bill the open procedure. But you have to make sure to use the V64.41-lap converted into open as one of your codes.


----------

